
An article about Imzy that actually talked to the company - kickme444
https://beehivestartups.com/blog/former-reddit-executive-launches-new-platform-communities-partners-lena-dunham-and-happens-be-headquartered/
======
kickme444
Happy to answer questions here or give people invitations. If you request an
invitation to [https://www.imzy.com/imzy](https://www.imzy.com/imzy) it's much
easier for me to get people in than the front page!

